# Sleeping through the night--suddenly!



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

Has it gone like this for anyone else?

So dd co-slept with us full-time for the first 6 months of her life. After that, we started putting her down in her crib at night and then after the first time she woke up (anywhere from 11 to 3:30 am, with these things tending to go in phases), dh would bring her into our bed where she would remain. It has generally worked quite well for us, except when dd was going through one of her (I can only assume teething-induced) night-waking episodes where'd she'd toss and turn in our bed and want to talk and kick and nurse constantly. That, not so fun. On the other hand, when she's sleeping well, dh and I actually almost look *forward* to her waking up so she can come snuggle with us in our bed.

Well, this past week, she has somehow slept through the night FOUR TIMES in a row. Try as I might, I can't think of any factor that might have resulted in these long nights of luscious, uninterrupted sleep! She hasn't been especially fatigued, we haven't introduced or taken away any white noise, house is at the same temp, she hasn't eaten anything weird. She just...sleeps all night!

Of course this nights were interspersed with two nights of night-waking so I'm not kidding myself that this is permanent. But I can't help wondering if anyone else has had this happen, where there dc suddenly started sleeping through the night through no effort on your part.

FWIW, she is very nearly 2 years old. She has not night-weaned. And though I have been known to refuse nursing at night when she is wanting it non-stop, I would not say that we have totally night-weaned.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

My LO is only just under one year old, so we haven't experienced that yet, but it sounds neat!!!


----------



## JustAnotherBrick (Feb 19, 2009)

yup same thing happened to me. DS just started sleeping thr the night a few weeks ago -- and this was after always waking up every hour or two every night. no idea why this happened but i hope it lasts. i'm a much happier mama!







:


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

My lo just turned 2, and also just suddenly started sleeping for 9 hours straight most nights!


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

From your lips to my LOs ears. This will be her bedtime story! Good for you and yours!


----------



## CHoney (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, this just happened for me too! My DS is only 6 months, and we've been co-sleeping up to this point. But for the last month or so he'd wake up at least every 1 1/2-2 hours all night. So I decided to try putting him in his crib for the first time in his own room, and he slept till 3:30am and then had a nibble and went back to sleep till 7. This happened for a few nights, and now he only wakes up at 6:30! (He goes to bed at 11pm). I miss having him in our room, but I'm happy we're all getting more sleep.

I don't know why he suddenly started sleeping. Maybe it's just temporary? It's been a week now, so I hope he continues sleeping for long stretches. DH told me I had been snoring and waking up DS without realizing it!







So maybe he just needed a quieter room!

Enjoy!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Same exact thing happened with my DD at around that age--it coincided with all her teeth finally coming in. I had no idea how much pain those teeth were causing her until they were all in and she finally slept!


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DianeAK* 

FWIW, she is very nearly 2 years old. She has not night-weaned. And though I have been known to refuse nursing at night when she is wanting it non-stop, I would not say that we have totally night-weaned.

Lol.. I was hoping you were going to say she was 1!!!!

No this has not happened to me at all!

Congrats though, it sounds wonderful


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

One of DD's only "sleeping through the night" phases came right before her second birthday, and right before the last molars came in.

I don't want to rain on your parade, but it might just be a normal phase for her. I certainly would encourage you to enjoy it and not worry. I am trying to convince myself to do the same, although the second "sleeping through the night" phase just seems to have come to an abrupt end at 2 1/2.







:


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Have absolutely no experience of this (I wish!) but it's given me a little bit of hope


----------

